# Obliterator conversion Thousand Sons before/after



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Refresh from http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11057

I was going for a more "orderly" Chaos oblit, with a Tzeentch / Thousand Sons feel. These are finished (Mostly) and primed so I can use them at my local gamestore. Going to add a little guitar wire after it's painted.

I think they look better in person.

First one (Prototype) took the longest. I was able to make the next 2 in under 8 hours total. 

Arms are magnitized for easier storage (And will help with painting) as is the base.

Due to the swingback nature of the legs it is VERY stable with it's arms, changed the center of gravity back, from center.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

oh so they are not terminators in your other thread it looks like it. but oblitorators are cool. great work. done

enjo my early christmas present


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, can we get some larger pics of the painted ones, the primered ones are hard to pick detail out of. The one on the left in the picture looks like his neck is seriously super long though, maybe itsthe angle of the picture.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good, can we get some larger pics of the painted ones, the primered ones are hard to pick detail out of. The one on the left in the picture looks like his neck is seriously super long though, maybe itsthe angle of the picture.



I am getting some better pics this next week... but the necks are super long, I went for a avian/lizard feel.... made necks, added flesh etc etc


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Very unique mate, great job on the headresses and those weapons are bad ass, great work mate. JD


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Love your army but not a fan of theses. There left hand ( in the pictures) just seems to big like they would just fall over.
Love the bodies and head Plus the painting but just not the arms. Still great job and far better than anything I could do.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like these, much more so than standard Oblits, you have obviously put a lot of work in to them and I can't wait to see the larger pics.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

really cool. the legs really make them stand out. Well done.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the way they turned out. The paint really makes them stand out. Good work!:victory:


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

what bits did you use for these? and are these the same legs you used on you DP?


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Thousand Sons head
Term head
Term torso
Term Waist
Mechclix legs (different then DP)
mixed weapon bits (some GW, some not)
Wire
alot of GS
Chainsword bits
alot of plasticard


----------

